# Time of season to buy boots and skis



## hammer (Mar 12, 2005)

When have you found the best time is to buy new boots and skis?

I'm looking to get my wife out of rentals and it's tempting to get something now with all of the end of season special going on.  We may not get any more trips in this season, however, and I'm leery of getting anything without the opportunity to try it out at least a few times within a possible "return period".

Since my wife's still a novice, I'm mainly concerned about the boots...I'm guessing that a basic pair of skis in the right size will do fine for a few years.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 12, 2005)

*BIG SALE @ Crotched Mountain!!!!*

Crotched Mountain sent this to me:

Zimmermanns at Crotched Mountain is having a huge end of season blow out sale Saturday March 19th and 20th from 9-5 each day!
Zimmermanns Ski Shop @ Crotched Mountain will be bringing everything to move.  Lowest prices of the year on all kinds of new and used ski and snowboard equipment, including skis, boards, boots and bindings, as well as clothing and accessories.  THIS IS IT AND EVERYTHING MUST GO!

Register at the door for prizes and give aways.  If you ski or ride you don't want to miss this  year end sales event.  Get there early for best selection.

Everything will be 30%-70% off MSRP!  TWO DAYS ONLY!!

================
WHAT: Huge End of Season Blowout Sale
WHERE: Zimmermanns at Crotched Mountain
WHEN:  Saturday March 19th, 9a-5p AND Sunday March 20th, 9a-5p


----------



## skintowin (Mar 12, 2005)

Late March/ early April is probably the optimum time. You can get great season ending deals and there's usually still some good stuff still in stock. Summer can be good, too, but you really have to look around because the supply is low and some ski shops are closed  for the season. I've had good luck around Manchester, VT in the summer. There are tons of ski shops, and if you can find one that's open they may be looking to wheel and deal on last year's gear.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 16, 2005)

...in agreement with skintowin,
 Plus, with over a few days of skiing...the feet have gotten to their skiing-season size(for bootfit), unlike in August, where people's feet are still spread out from going barefoot to wearing sandals a lot.  It's very easy for an intermediate skier to quickly grab a pair of "comfortable" boots in a size that they'll be swimming in by late-December.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2005)

In sum, for best variety and prices, NOW is the time my friend.  Went to the Sports Authority last night and they had some GREAT skis at GREAT prices (read: Atomic, K2's mainly).  Just don't expect too much in terms of service/etc.   :wink:


----------



## Paul (Mar 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> In sum, for best variety and prices, NOW is the time my friend.  Went to the Sports Authority last night and they had some GREAT skis at GREAT prices (read: Atomic, K2's mainly).  Just don't expect too much in terms of service/etc.   :wink:



Agreed, SA has some killer deals right now. K2 5500's for $200. Atomic C9s with the integrated bindings for $390.

Of course, I now have 1 day left on my $220.00 bid on Ebay for new in plastic K2 Apache Xs with Marker IBX bindings... 8)


----------



## mergs (Mar 21, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my ski buddy was riding that setup on Sat.  he was in a dream state all day, mumbling something about them skis being the ultimate east coast ski.  good luck on the bid.


----------



## Paul (Mar 22, 2005)

mergs said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but a bid war erupted at the last minute and I lost out. They ended-up at $360.00 Still a mighty good deal. I got a pair of Atomic C-9's instead.


----------



## patentcad (Mar 22, 2005)

I purchased Volkl 5-Stars/Marker Piston Bindings for $700 and Salomon Ellipse 9.0 boots for $300 - total cost with mounting $1050. They threw in a pair of very nice carbon fiber ski poles. Total 'list' price for all this gear was: $1100 (skis/bindings, this varies depending on who's telling you what 'list' is on the Volks), $600 (Salomon boots), $100 (approx, very nice/pricey skinny carbon fiber poles), or a total of $1800. We paid $1050 with mounting. Not the best deal but aggressive enough, and exactly the gear that I wanted. With all due respect to the comments above if there is a better ski than the Five Star for Eastern conditions I'd be pretty amazed. Best ski I've ever encountered by a wide margin. Just phenomenal.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2005)

i just pulled the trigger on two pairs of skis for $350 each which isn't too shabby as it's over 50% off the standard retail price.  one pair to replace my broken BC skis and the other pair just because


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> When have you found the best time is to buy new boots and skis?



Spring (now) 
- Good Selection
- Very good prices

Fall (August)
- Poor selection
- BEST prices

Pre-Christmas Sales
- BEST Selection
- Middling prices

You choose....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2005)

I just got a pair of Nordica Beast boots for about $360, the retail on them is about $750.  It was the last pair in the store!  Luckily they were in my size.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I just got a pair of Nordica Beast boots for about $360, the retail on them is about $750.  It was the last pair in the store!  Luckily they were in my size.



Good boot and great that you're breaking them in during warmer temps  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I think my feet are expanding due to these warmer temps.  They were almost a little too comfy in the store last weekend, when I put them on last night I had to squeeze into them!   At least I won't have to worry about cold feet. 

I think I'm really going to like these boots though, I can't wait!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 7, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I think my feet are expanding due to these warmer temps.  They were almost a little too comfy in the store last weekend, when I put them on last night I had to squeeze into them!   At least I won't have to worry about cold feet.
> 
> I think I'm really going to like these boots though, I can't wait!



One's feet always swell in the PM.  You also want to start out with a 'snug' boot because it packs out one whole size in some cases.  I would not worry.  :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> One's feet always swell in the PM.  You also want to start out with a 'snug' boot because it packs out one whole size in some cases.  I would not worry.  :wink:



I'm not worried, I was actually happy when I got them home and they seemed tighter then they were in the store!   My wife thought I was a little weird for being happy that my new boots were hurting my feet...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 7, 2005)

yea, the boot should definitely be really snug when you first buy it because it definitely will pack out a bit after a few ski days.


----------



## hammer (May 12, 2005)

OK, so I didn't get anything at the end of the season.  After the middle of March, my wife was shifting into "spring and summer mode" so shopping for ski equipment was not an option...

If I missed out on the good end of season deals, when will the best time be in the fall?  I read that some folks go out on Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> OK, so I didn't get anything at the end of the season.  After the middle of March, my wife was shifting into "spring and summer mode" so shopping for ski equipment was not an option...
> 
> If I missed out on the good end of season deals, when will the best time be in the fall?  I read that some folks go out on Columbus Day weekend.



One can find some good deals around July 4th weekend.  

Stowe ran a good sale that weekend.  

In general, the later you wait, say past October 1st, the prices begin to increase again  :roll:


----------

